# Property Lawyer Needed Hurghada



## mgsteveb (Oct 14, 2010)

I need a good Propery Developer or Lawyer in Hurghada. I have signed 3 copies of a contract for 2 appartments however the Lawyer has not sent a copy of the contract and is wanting payment for the registration. I am reluctant to send over any more money as I have no guarantee I will get the registration papers.

He has also asked for more money to finish the stairs and install electric. I have been told this is not my responsability.

The Firm is well known in Sharm but not Hurghada. I can not name anyone as it is against the forum policy. 

Anyway looking for some honest advice

Regards

Steve


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

mgsteveb said:


> I need a good Propery Developer or Lawyer in Hurghada. I have signed 3 copies of a contract for 2 appartments however the Lawyer has not sent a copy of the contract and is wanting payment for the registration. I am reluctant to send over any more money as I have no guarantee I will get the registration papers.
> 
> He has also asked for more money to finish the stairs and install electric. I have been told this is not my responsability.
> 
> ...


Hi

Have you checked out the lawyers on the British Embassy website - they list some English speaking lawyers in Egypt.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

mgsteveb said:


> I need a good Propery Developer or Lawyer in Hurghada. I have signed 3 copies of a contract for 2 appartments however the Lawyer has not sent a copy of the contract and is wanting payment for the registration. I am reluctant to send over any more money as I have no guarantee I will get the registration papers.
> 
> He has also asked for more money to finish the stairs and install electric. I have been told this is not my responsability.
> 
> ...


Steve,

Stop posting in all the forums. You already have your lawyers who have done a lot of work for you and until now you refuse to pay them a single penny. That's over two years now.

Start committing to your own responsibilities and people will start cooperating with you.


----------

